# thinset



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I recently saw a wall at a high end kitchen store that looked great, I thought it was a type of plaster but they told me they did it with dye in thinset and it was really cheap and easy.

Anyone ever done this?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

nope

you mean like the flooring thinset? lol leave it to home store folks. lol


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

What like mixing paint into joint compound or mixing minerals like marble dust into joint compound?


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I do not know how they did it, they told me it was "dyed thinset" - looked great and the did it years ago and it has not cracked, I'm trying to figure out how it is done.

They also told me it was 5x cheaper then plaster alternatives (I thought it was USG Diamond when I first saw it).


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

since the advent of additives, thinset can adhere to glass. sounds very doable, to me.


----------

